# Saddler in Bristol area



## stormclouds (7 May 2015)

Can anyone recommend me a saddler in the Bristol area?

New horse has come with a lovely Ideal WH saddle, but has also come with a HUGE belly. Not sure if that's making the saddle slip or it's just a bad fit, so after a saddler to come out and check. 

Have an appointment with Julia Garrett but not until July (!!) time, so really after someone I could try in the mean time! 

So far have seen Chris Puddy, Cirencester Saddlers and Sharon Church's names floating around - worth trying?

As a note, I'm stabled about 10 mins from the M5, west of Bristol.


----------



## siennamum (7 May 2015)

Ian & Denise Silman, 07831 125421. lovely people & highly qualified.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 May 2015)

siennamum said:



			Ian & Denise Silman, 07831 125421. lovely people & highly qualified.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and he is a master saddler as well, Dee will not sell you a saddle unless it fits 100%


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

Would pointings cover your area? (lansdown, next to bath racecourse)

He has a lot of second hand saddles plus will fit made to measure albion, equipe etc etc 

He a sweet old guy and very knowledgeable


----------



## stormclouds (11 May 2015)

Thanks all - have used Ian and wasn't massively happy with the result, but may have just been an awkward horse to fit.

Will try Pointings. Hopefully we won't be too far west!


----------



## tallywhacker (11 May 2015)

Clive wherrat is good from chipping sodbury. He flocks on site too


----------



## Dexydoodle (19 May 2015)

Id second clive whereatt.


----------

